# Noobie Needs Help



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello I am new to planted aquariums and need some help. I did a search and still have some questions. I am moving up to a new to me 30g tank and basically want to set it up so that the fish's droppings will help fertilize the plants, make an ecosystem. I want to get drift wood, and I want the majority of the floor to be planted. I will pick up the tank on Saturday and I am going to assume that it will be a low light set up. Is it possible to buy a light bar/bulb capable to give enough light to grow these sorts of plants or do I have to buy a whole new lid? I am assuming this would need CO2, if so what would be the most cost effective way? When cycling the tank when when can I add the plants, I am very shaky with cycling so if any one has a detailed web page or could pm me that would be great. I have 2 small (one forever) plecos, a rainbow shark, some rasboras, a bigger shark species that was with the rainbow at the store, and I want to add to this. 

I know this is a little more advanced then "beginner" but any help is much appreciated.


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! This is a very friendly place, and I hope you like it here. First off, if your tank is going to be low light (easy) plants, don't use CO2. Make it as fuss free and work your way up to more difficult plants! I found this link to be very helpful when I started with plants, and I hope it will help you also! 

Setting up your first planted tank 

P.S. This site also has a great plant guide which will be helpful in choosing the right plants for your tank!


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I have read the plant geek article. I guess I am putting the horse before the buggy, not learning the basics. And I would save some money this way.


----------

